# Hello, I am Brickule



## Brickule (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a person who likes to build with Legos, and especialy WW2 Legos. I am a member of the Brickarms forums and can be found on many other websites. I just found this site when I was looking for other people who do WW2 lego creations. I spent SEVEN! hours last nite 6pm-1am, building an RAF Spitfire.

I am trying very hard to go to Brickworld this year, and if one of my parents will take me, I will Hopefully be able to do a presentaion on building WW2 Legos (tecniques, colors, details, ect...), and bring my WW2 creations for display. The Brickworld Co-Cordinator said that if I get enough people (who build WW2 with Legos) to come, they might make WW2 a them of future events. 

PS: any one else going to Brickworld this year?

EDIT: I'll get up some pictures as soon as posible. Where do I put them?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brickule. How about some pic's of those lego
projects ?

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome. You can just make a post in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome Brick! might want to check out this thread on the forum.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/lego-p-51-mustang-11394.html

Would love to see some pics.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome brick watch out for lucky he doesnt let just anybody play with his legos


----------



## seesul (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Brick. Looking 4ward for your pics...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Yes I would love to see some pics as well.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome and I'm with all guys.


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome from Texas. I am looking forward to seeing your work. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Brickule.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well i think he got scared or something


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

G'day mate! Welcome!

Be interesting to see some of your aircraft.


----------



## Brickule (Feb 14, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Well i think he got scared or something



Who got scared? Me? No. I just ben doing other stuff.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

OH ok just wonderin, so you have any pics? I love to see what people come up with legos


----------



## Brickule (Feb 15, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> OH ok just wonderin, so you have any pics? I love to see what people come up with legos


Nope not yet, My camera just ran out of batterys (not to mention my room is a huge mess, so there isn't really a place to take the pictures any way.) The camera is recharging and I am Cleaning my room, so I hope to get some pictures up very soon.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

Look foward too seeing em...


----------

